# Got out today



## LDUBS (Oct 8, 2019)

After a long dry spell I managed to get out today for about 4 hours. 

I was trolling at 2.6 - 2.8 mph in about 140' of water. Surface temp about 68 deg's. I picked up the humpback shaped trout at 50' deep OTW. Not a beauty to look at by any stretch, but at 4.8 lbs it is a decent trout. I got the smaller one at 40' deep OTW. What was surprising to me is I also picked up a crappie on the rigger set at 50' deep. I tried to release it but it was pretty much a goner, so I got a couple crappie filets too. Caught everything on a 4" purple spoon with dots. 

Anyway, it seems like a long time since I've been able to get out. Nice to finally get the boat wet again. 

I noticed the boat was looking kind of grubby in the parking lot. I guess it may be time for me to do the semi-annual washing of the boat


----------



## Riverdog (Oct 12, 2019)

That is one funny looking fish. At least it didn't have three eyes.
How rare is a humpback shaped trout?


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 13, 2019)

Riverdog said:


> That is one funny looking fish. At least it didn't have three eyes.
> How rare is a humpback shaped trout?



I see stuff like this every once in a while. I suspect it happened from a bird attack or something like that. I've caught some stockers that I swear had talon marks on their sides. When they come out of the truck all dazed and confused they are going to be pretty easy prey for all kinds of predators. But really it is still just guesswork on my part. 

Or maybe it came from the Area-51 hatchery! Lol


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 16, 2019)

Some fine looking trout right there. Round here it's been blazing hot, now, within a week or two, it's actually fall. I doubt think the bass know...very slow bite for me. I'd be very happy with a few rainbows like that. Seems like a neat way to fish too... trolling deep for trout.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice looking trout. I never caught any trout anywhere near that big. I also have never fished that deep.


----------

